# I have some super important thing to ask about a Kindle Fire?



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh well, that's half a lie. It's probably only real important to me. Although I don't know, it might be important for others like me.

1. Can you turn down the brightness to 0% like on a Nook Color?
2. Can you have a solid black background when reading on it? Not off white, but solid black like a Nook Color?
3. If anyone here has light sensitivity from Migraines, does the Kindle Fire hurt your eyes if you adjust the settings?

Nook Color I can handle, but I've wondered about the settings on a Kindle fire because I just can't read on my third generation Kindle during certain times of the year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dam_Good said:


> Oh well, that's half a lie. It's probably only real important to me. Although I don't know, it might be important for others like me.
> 
> 1. Can you turn down the brightness to 0% like on a Nook Color?
> 2. Can you have a solid black background when reading on it? Not off white, but solid black like a Nook Color?
> ...


You'll have to get some one who has both, probably to answer the questions as the Fire compared to a Nook Color. However, based on my experience...

(1)You can turn the brightness on a Kindle Fire down quite a bit, and they recently increased that. People seem relatively happy with the new dimness level. I don't use it much myself, so can't really speak to it. Most I ever turn my down is about half at night. But then, the back-lit screen doesn't bother my eyes.

(2)You can use a black background white text, so yes, that seems like it's probably similar to a Nook Color.

(3)People with light sensitivity seem to be pleased with the Fire, hopefully some of them will respond!

What issues do you have reading with your K3? The eInk is supposed to be easy on the eyes...

Betsy


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You'll have to get some one who has both, probably to answer the questions as the Fire compared to a Nook Color. However, based on my experience...
> 
> (1)You can turn the brightness on a Kindle Fire down quite a bit, and they recently increased that. People seem relatively happy with the new dimness level. I don't use it much myself, so can't really speak to it. Most I ever turn my down is about half at night. But then, the back-lit screen doesn't bother my eyes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. The K3 is great, like reading from a real book. I love Eink. But it's still not good enough when I am going through the light sensitivity. Even when typing, my computer's brightness could be turned down all the way, but I have to type on a black background.

Summertime is when I am usually dubbed Angel and hiding in the dark. But it's okay, our tarantulas appreciate the extra darnkess.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There is an app that you can put on a Fire and set the dimness and contrast as low as you want. I use it for reading at night when I have an insomnia attack but DH is already asleep.


One of the best $0.99 I have spent on my Fire. if you look at the second picture following that link, you can see how the controls work, and it shows how dim the screen would be with the differing backgrounds, white, black, sepia.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> There is an app that you can put on a Fire and set the dimness and contrast as low as you want. I use it for reading at night when I have an insomnia attack but DH is already asleep.
> 
> 
> One of the best $0.99 I have spent on my Fire. if you look at the second picture following that link, you can see how the controls work, and it shows how dim the screen would be with the differing backgrounds, white, black, sepia.


That. Is. Awesome.  I think it answers all my questions. Thanks!


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> There is an app that you can put on a Fire and set the dimness and contrast as low as you want. I use it for reading at night when I have an insomnia attack but DH is already asleep.
> 
> 
> One of the best $0.99 I have spent on my Fire. if you look at the second picture following that link, you can see how the controls work, and it shows how dim the screen would be with the differing backgrounds, white, black, sepia.


I second this app. Works great.

Carol


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never used a Nook, but the new Fire update has solved my issues with brightness. I find that I actually need to turn it up a little sometimes, which never happened before. I have migraine-related light sensitivty but I can browse the web without issue & read a few magazine pages. I can't read on it, even on sepia or black background, but that's what my K3 is for so it's fine with me

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

If you already have a Nook color and you're happy with it, have you thought about rooting it in order to use the Kindle app for Android on it?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am super light sensitive.  I get really bad migraines with flashing wavy lights and blind spots.  I have not had any trouble at all with my Fire.  I even read it in bed with no other light.  I just turn the brite all the way down on sepia.  My Fire and my Kindle 1 are both easier on me than using a bright light to read a paper book with white pages and black ink.  I love reading on it and only use my Kindle 1 if I am reading outside or in the car.  Everyone seems to have an opinion of it as an e-reader.  Some like it, some don't.  I love it.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I appreciate it.



William G. Jones said:


> If you already have a Nook color and you're happy with it, have you thought about rooting it in order to use the Kindle app for Android on it?


Well I don't really know about apps and I hear the word Android. That's a phone, right?

I have a phone that stores numbers and has cool jingles! And that's about it...so I'm guessing I can't really do anything with it.

I am technologically inclined in some areas, and I'm afraid downright barbaric in others.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Android is a mobile operating system.  Like Windows is an operating system for computers but can be used on notebooks, netbooks, laptops and desktops... Android is an operating system that can be used on phones, tablets and eReaders.  Nook uses a custom version of Android, as does the Kindle Fire.  Rooting a Nook or a Fire gives you access to the root directory of the device which basically means you can go in and change the software that is installed, thus negating the customization that Barnes and Noble and Amazon have made to the Android operating system and allowing you to replace it with fanmade custom versions that aren't hampered by the same limitations.  I hope that makes sense...

In terms of the Fire (which I am more knowledgeable about than the Nook, so I will use in this example) one of their limitations is allowing you only access to the Amazon app store for apps, though there are other places to get apps like 1mobile via your internet browser.  But you cannot access the full Android market that a normal Android device without Amazon's custom user interface can access.  The only way to access it is to root your device, basically turning it into a normal Android device without Amazon's custom user interface which limits your access to the market.  This will also allow you to use some options in the settings menu that are blocked.  An example of this would be how most Android devices allow you to pick what keyboard you would like to use, while Amazon only allows you to use the built in keyboard.  By rooting it you would unlock this option.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Scheherazade said:


> Android is a mobile operating system. Like Windows is an operating system for computers but can be used on notebooks, netbooks, laptops and desktops... Android is an operating system that can be used on phones, tablets and eReaders. Nook uses a custom version of Android, as does the Kindle Fire. Rooting a Nook or a Fire gives you access to the root directory of the device which basically means you can go in and change the software that is installed, thus negating the customization that Barnes and Noble and Amazon have made to the Android operating system and allowing you to replace it with fanmade custom versions that aren't hampered by the same limitations. I hope that makes sense...
> 
> In terms of the Fire (which I am more knowledgeable about than the Nook, so I will use in this example) one of their limitations is allowing you only access to the Amazon app store for apps, though there are other places to get apps like 1mobile via your internet browser. But you cannot access the full Android market that a normal Android device without Amazon's custom user interface can access. The only way to access it is to root your device, basically turning it into a normal Android device without Amazon's custom user interface which limits your access to the market. This will also allow you to use some options in the settings menu that are blocked. An example of this would be how most Android devices allow you to pick what keyboard you would like to use, while Amazon only allows you to use the built in keyboard. By rooting it you would unlock this option.


Oh, and here I thought it was a phone. 

That sounds interesting, so that is what rooting is...I will look into that. As long as it doesn't hurt my Nook Color.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Rooting can be dangerous.  It not only voids your warranty, but it also has a chance to brick (lock up and make unusable) your device.  Many people do it without problems, but you should be aware of those caveats before going in.  I consider myself pretty brave when it comes to technology, but I don't see myself rooting my Fire or anything else until I have enough extra cash that I'd be willing to spend to replace it if I hit that worst case scenario.  There are definite benefits, but there are drawbacks as well.  Like for the Fire I think you can't access Amazon's Streaming services without going through some sort of extra steps.  It's all about if it's worth it to you to take the risk for whatever reward there is and the hassles that come along with them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rooting a Nook Color is very simple and risk-free if you use an SD card formatted for rooting it. You can make them yourself (I tried and failed) or you can buy them already formatted. It's how I "rooted" my Nook Color - I much prefer it to the standard Nook Color. I have lots of apps from Amazon's app store on it, I have apps from Android Market (now Google Play I think?), I have the Kindle app so I can access my Kindle books. You can move back and forth between the rooted mode and the regular NC mode by turning it on & off and rebooting into whichever mode you want.

Here's Amazon's page for the N2A card for rooting a Nook Color. This is the brand I bought - there are others, but I think this is probably the most reliable place to get them, and they do update the cards from time to time. In fact I think there's an update for the card out now. You can check the reviews. They also have 16 & 32 gb cards - the price starts at $34.99 for the 8 gb card and goes up accordingly - I got the 8 and so far it's been fine. I figured I was paying them +/- $20 to format the card for me - turned out it was worth it for me. 


You can also buy directly from their website. http://www.n2acards.com/

It comes with these apps pre-installed:
Android Market/Play Store
Angry Birds
Calculator
Calendar
Color Note
Contacts
Easy Uninstaller
Email
ESPN Score Center
Facebook
Gmail
Kindle
News & Weather
Nook
Pandora
Tune-In Radio
Wifi Manager
Words with Friends
YouTube

I added the Amazon App Store to it, so it's simple for me to add any apps I've picked up from Amazon to it, as well as the Amazon MP3 app for streaming music. And Aldiko, which is my preferred reading app for reading ePubs. I don't much care for the Nook reading app.

Having said all of that, I prefer my Fire over the Nook Color - I just have found it more intuitive to use. The biggest advantage the NC has over the Fire (to me) is the SD slot - I'm finding myself juggling apps to maintain space for them, and moved all the kid's book apps that I've picked up for my grandkids over to the Nook Color because it has the SD card and I can move apps over to it. I'd thought about selling the NC, but think I'll save it for the grandkids to use when they're here (which is often). They like playing games and those interactive book apps (Dr. Seuss, Mercer Meyer, etc). But since you already have a NC, this could be a good option for you to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Meemo - how's the performance (CPU wise) of the Nook Color vs the Fire?  I am leaning on sending back my Fire and thinking of getting a Nook Color instead, but am hesitant because of the difference in CPU (800mhz vs dual 1ghz).  How's the performance on games (eg. Temple Run or other higher graphic requirement games)?

Also, with the Kindle Fire - it was interesting trying to figure out how to get different markets on it - but you're saying with the N2A card its easy?  I'm assuming you have access to Google's marketplace and others...and did you often find incompatible apps, and have to search around to find ones that would work with the Nook on N2A?  Thanks


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Zero said:


> Meemo - how's the performance (CPU wise) of the Nook Color vs the Fire? I am leaning on sending back my Fire and thinking of getting a Nook Color instead, but am hesitant because of the difference in CPU (800mhz vs dual 1ghz). How's the performance on games (eg. Temple Run or other higher graphic requirement games)?
> 
> Also, with the Kindle Fire - it was interesting trying to figure out how to get different markets on it - but you're saying with the N2A card its easy? I'm assuming you have access to Google's marketplace and others...and did you often find incompatible apps, and have to search around to find ones that would work with the Nook on N2A? Thanks


Well to be honest I never played Temple Run until I saw your question so I just downloaded it (from Google Play) and tried playing it on the NC - seemed fine to me, but I've got nothing to compare it to. I believe I downloaded it to my Fire as well...yep, I did and just tried it there as well, didn't see a whole lot of difference between the two but it was my first time out. I don't generally play those type games, I'm more of an Angry Birds/Pyramid Solitaire/Draw Something kinda gal...

It's running pretty much like a regular Android tablet - they use Gingerbread (2.3) for their platform so if an app is compatible with that, it'll work. As I said it has the Android Market/Google Play on it already so you've got access to that. I also have Getjar and 1Mobile loaded to it (like I do on my Fire - and I added SlideMe and the Android Superstore to my Fire yesterday - haven't put that on the NC yet). It can be a touch quirky but it's not bad - my personal preference is for the Fire, partly because I like the form factor better, partly because overall it felt more intuitive from the get-go for me (but that might be partly because I'd already had the NC rooted for a couple of months before I got the Fire.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Meemo


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

My eyes are very sensitive, i dont wear glasses, but if a screen is too bright i also get a massive migraine, also the same with reading in non natural light places. I dont have any problems at all with my KF tho


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

This was a wonderfully useful thread. I learned that an android wasn't just a phone, about rooting, and sd cards.

I will think about the card. I don't want to go commando on my Nook. I might try the card, depending on the information I can find about it. Or I might just get a fire. I'll look into it all a little deeper.

Great info, thanks.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The card gets excellent reviews on Amazon - I definitely checked before I purchased mine.  I was able to make my own card right up until the final step, which was putting the Android Market (now Google Play) on it, and for some reason that just wouldn't work for me.  So I ended up buying the N2A card.  Otherwise it worked fine, and was well worth the extra $20 or so for me to not drive myself crazy with trying it "one more time".


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

We have the kk, a fire and a nook color with the rooting card. The main problem with using the Kindle app on the NC was that we were not able to adjust the font size on the Amazon app. Perhaps someone here knows how?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lindafaye said:


> We have the kk, a fire and a nook color with the rooting card. The main problem with using the Kindle app on the NC was that we were not able to adjust the font size on the Amazon app. Perhaps someone here knows how?


With a book open, tap the screen. Then tap the Menu icon at the bottom of the screen, the first one that's 3 lines, just to the right of the Home icon. Then tap the "View Options" icon. The top line is your choice of font sizes - there aren't as many size choices as on the Fire's Kindle app, and there aren't the font choices - it's a more basic reading app than on the Fire.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have recently found that on the NookColor, the Kindle app does not always allow a change to the font size. Apparently it depends on the book formating, to allow a font size change, which can be very annoying.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a fire and I have light triggered and sensitive migranes major time. I get migranes frequently but thank god my fire doesn't seem to trigger my migranes well not yet any way and hopefully it will never trigger them. It does have a black background. It also has a beige colored background that I like to read on. I tried all the backgrounds. since the newest software update the back light goes pretty dark. I don't have a nook color but I do have a husband that doesn't complain any more while I am reading in bed on my fire anymore. hope this helps.


----------

